# Rods for haning sausage



## tprice (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker and have got into the sausage thing, I have been just laying the logs on the grates

and that works fine but I would like to hang them like I see most do.

Will a wood rod hold up to the heat or do I need to get someone to cut some out of stainless or some type of metal..

I looked at some wood dowel rods but was not sure how well they would work


----------



## big guy (Dec 19, 2010)

I use 1/2 inch wooden dowels in my smoker, eventually they will turn black from the smoke. they work great for me.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 19, 2010)

Big Guy said:


> I use 1/2 inch wooden dowels in my smoker, eventually they will turn black from the smoke. they work great for me.




I use the same. I use oak dowels that are square, figured square was less apt to move from where I position it on the racks if the smoker were to get bumped.


----------



## tprice (Dec 19, 2010)

MossyMO said:


> Big Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I use 1/2 inch wooden dowels in my smoker, eventually they will turn black from the smoke. they work great for me.
> ...


Never thought about the square ones, good idea.

Do they get brittle over time or does the low heat of smoker not damage them any.

Also do you smoke them first while alone to get or will the raw wood be any big deal


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm at a loss here. 

I would think wood dowels would be fine---square even better, but SS would be easier to keep clean than wood.

Can't you just put your top rack in, and use little s-hooks to hook to that rack?

Bear with the bear, I can't hang my unstuffed sausages, so I'm just guessing here.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2010)

The dowels or S hooks are what I was going to do once I can the time to get back into making sausage again


----------



## boykjo (Dec 19, 2010)

I hang sausage on 1/2 inch rebar.(Its cheap and sturdy) I place aluminum foil over the rebar and hang the sausage. Its easy cleanup. just remove the finished sausage and remove the old foil and  your clean for the next run. You use very little foil also....


----------

